# Russian 2S19 MSTA artillery



## Bombardier (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;i9ah-EZDTTc]http://youtu.be/i9ah-EZDTTc[/video]

The 2S19 "Msta-S" Russian Мста, after the Msta River is a self-propelled 152 mm howitzer designed by Russia (Soviet Union), which entered service in 1989 as the successor to the SO-152. The vehicle is based on the T-80 tank hull, but is powered by the T-72 diesel engine.


----------



## diman (Nov 11, 2013)

[h=1]2S1 Gvozdika[/h]
[video=youtube;dqprKAP37eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqprKAP37eY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 11, 2013)

Cool video!


----------

